# Clip on LED Lights?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 15 gallon tank that is 2 feet tall with a 1 foot x 1 foot footprint, and I want to set it up without a top. It's a planted tank, so I want enough wattage for low to moderate light plants. 

I am thinking of a clip on light, similar in style to the link below. Should I go LED, or are there other options? What should I expect to pay locally?

 Beamswork Super Bright Clip Hang on Nano Aquarium LED Light 110V 240V 10000K | eBay


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Kessil can clip on.....all I'll say.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> Kessil can clip on.....all I'll say.


 A little bit pricey for my needs.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

If LEDs aren't full spec there garbage for plants


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The lilttle
Clip on from
Zetlights seem good. I have some cheap penplax ones and I agree. There's led and then there's the good ones. 



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------

